# Ava's newest dress



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava got a new dress today and I am just in love with it!!!! It is exquisite!! I got it from a girl on FB, she makes such gorgeous dresses!!

Here it is:
































Now that I know how much I like her work, I will be getting more! thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! So Miss Ava, is this going to be your birthday dress at HH???


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she's adorable!!! She looks so proud of her new dress and she knows she looks gorgeous.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whoa!!!! She looks like a lovely little señorita!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, that is the fanciest dress I've seen yet


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh she is absolutely GORGEOUS ! Everything looks good on that sweet girl !


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Ava looks Lovely. I love looking at photos of your A Team makes me wish it was Oct 28th already so i can get my fluff ball


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

omd!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful dress with a beautiful princess wearing it. Now that goes with the tiara.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That dress is stunning Pat, and little Miss Ava is sooooo adorable in it! Whoever did the sewing is very talented!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

She is so pretty and the dress is so cute I love it!!! :wub:


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

She is too cute! I adore that dress on her. I would love to see a video of her prancing around in it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, this dress is made very well! 

If you are interested in looking at her work, she's on FB

Lily's Creations by: Tina Ortiz

Some how I stumbled onto her...I guess by seeing something about it on someone else's posts.

This dress was $30. I've spent that much on other dresses that weren't even close to this!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

That is the kind of dress I wanted for Ellie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!!! Ava you look gorgeous!!! What a fabulous dress!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My gosh the detail on that dress is amazing!!!!! And Ava looks gorgeous in it, and um, did I see a little nose pose in the last pic  Beautiful.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ava, you look amazing!
Lisi said that when you "outgrow" that dress, she will be standing in line! (But since she is already bigger than you are, I don't think that is going to happen!) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That dress is gorgeous on Miss Ava. I think it is bigger than she is!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> That dress is gorgeous on Miss Ava. I think it is bigger than she is!


Yes, but she can carry it well, because of her personality!:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a GORGEOUS creation. The dress is awesome too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ava is just too precious in her new dress. She looks like she is ready for a big gala. :wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Ava looks ready for a beauty patent, just gorgeous!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ava looks like she is ready for VEGAS BABY!


----------

